# Insulin pump investment in Scotland



## Northerner (May 13, 2013)

A further 660 insulin pumps will be available for people with type 1 diabetes in Scotland as part of a ?3 million investment announced today.

The funding will be used to purchase the small medical devices that attach to a person?s body and administer the correct amount of insulin needed, removing the need for insulin injections and making the condition easier to manage.

A dedicated insulin pump support team will also support NHS staff around the country to widen access to the pumps.

http://www.nursinginpractice.com/article/insulin-pump-investment-scotland


----------



## HOBIE (May 13, 2013)

Excellant news !!!!!!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 13, 2013)

About ruddy time.


----------



## HOBIE (May 13, 2013)

It is good !!


----------



## ypauly (May 13, 2013)

At last we have some good news, lets hope that's just the start.


----------



## Deeko (May 14, 2013)

That is great news 

I was told I was suitable for a pump at the beginning of this year and this news makes me feel like a little kid who wants it now! lol

But I'll wait my turn which will hopefully be quicker than predicted thanks to this.


----------



## suziepoo (May 16, 2013)

Before that they need to get some decent diabetic consultants up here!!


----------

